# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  ریدایرکت 301

## sara_t

سلام

من میخام دوتا دامنه متفاوت رو در mvc core ریدایرکت 301 کنم . urlهای دامنه اول بصورت http://www.site1.com/test/testtype=131

و دامنه دوم بصورت https://site2.com/test1/test2/222

ایا باید هر urlی رو دستی با url معادلش ریدایرکت کنم ؟روشی هست که دستی اینکار رو انجام ندم؟

ممنون

----------

